# New Kayak, Canoe and Boat Innovative Stern Light + Other Accesories



## Kayalu (Jan 27, 2010)

Kayalu introduced the Kayalite — a high-visibility LED stern light for kayaks, canoes and boats, using a Tektite Mark III light providing 200 hours of service on a single set of batteries, rated to 10,000 hours of service. It is intended to make night water outings safer by introducing a more reliable stern light solution.

The secret of the Kayalite is an innovative mast technology that overcomes the limitations of rigid pole and suction-cup based lighting solutions. A tension cable holds the mast upright while preventing it from snapping or accidentally detaching. The Kayalite can take a blow if you happen to catch a branch or roll your kayak through a bed of reeds. Waterproof and buoyant, the Kayalite can be fastened quickly and easily onto an existing eyelet, deck loop or pad eye. 

Kayalu® innovative accessories for kayak, canoe, boat & waterboard — rugged, reliable and affordable.


----------

